# Head Fit on 585



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi, Can any 585/595 owners please help me out?

I have noticed my head fit locking ring has a tiny bit of play in it, if I grab it by hand I can turn it left and right by maybe a mm or less, it is very minimal but I'd love to know if this is normal or if it indicates bearing wear etc? should this collar be tight without any play at all? 

Thanks in advance!


----------

